# Autocar M3 road test



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Autocar tested the M3 this week - it's been scanned and put online in another forum http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80742

The headlines -

0-60 4.7
0-100 10.2 
0-150 26.5
30-70 3.7

Verdict - 3rd behind the Cayman S and the RS4, with the C63 still to come.

One interesting thing - there is a depreciation graph that compares the M3 with the RS4 - Autocar reckons that after one year, the RS4 has a trade price of Â£28k :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Niiice & a great read. Cheers for posting.

I guess 2nd behind the Cayman S is no bad place to be for a 4-dr saloon. 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dundee Audi have a stunning brand new Imola Yellow RS4 in their showroom, so it must be one of the last available given that Audi no longer make 'em. 8)

I'd be very very surprised if somebody hasn't already bought it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> Dundee Audi have a stunning brand new Imola Yellow RS4 in their showroom, so it must be one of the last available given that Audi no longer make 'em. 8)
> 
> I'd be very very surprised if somebody hasn't already bought it.


My mate just bought a 5000 miler May 07 Phantom black RS4 saloon with all the trimmings from AUK for Â£43K. There are a few cars around.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Dundee Audi have a stunning brand new Imola Yellow RS4 in their showroom, so it must be one of the last available given that Audi no longer make 'em. 8)
> ...


Sounds a good deal, especially from Audi.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Yep sounds like an awesome deal for such a new car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Staff price. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah makes more sense then.

Anyone know where Leg is these days? As far as I know some dealers are showing the M3 from today with test drives on the 8th. Though he might have been around to update us, 'cos he'll have an invite.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Been on holiday, then busy as hell with work and this weekend a long planned trip with some of the guys who work for me in Wales White Water Rafting and Quad Trekking (and drinking and losing chunks of cash at Poker) meant I couldnt go to the launch. However, Richard from BMW Leeds has organised for me to have a private session with the car this week.

These pics below have me leaning towards either grey or a colour from the Individual range rather than white though. Aftermarket wheels are going to be a definate although they will have to be top quality.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Was in the local BMW dealer yesterday (Peterborough). They have a black M3 with big wheels (similar to the old 19s in design). It has red leather interior, though the red is definitely on the brown side.

My god it's a fine looking car. No way it could be mistaken for a regular 3 coupe. For me it would have to be this spec.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> ...These pics below have me leaning towards either grey or a colour from the Individual range rather than white though. Aftermarket wheels are going to be a definate although they will have to be top quality
> ...


What's that - Space Grey? Looks good, white still better though I think.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Yup, that is space grey. TBH if the individual catalogue I just downloaded is up to date there isnt much in there colour wise to choose from.

Although I have no idea what the chuff they are saying on this video (below), I have to say the 'hooligan' nature of the M3 over the RS4 demonstrated here has me grinning like a cheshire cat tonight. 

http://www.automotorsport.se/tv/?m=11121

Im told a quote from near the end is this...

"If you want to laugh your mouth out every time you drive then your choice is the M3".

That'll do for me.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Leg said:


>


Now that does look like a beast :twisted:

If only i did the mileage i'd be very tempted


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Leg, what's wrong with the wheels in the vid? They are the ones in my local dealer and they look fantastic.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Carlos said:


> Leg, what's wrong with the wheels in the vid? They are the ones in my local dealer and they look fantastic.


The optional 19s? Nothing wrong with them as far as I know other than every M3 will have them on.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Right about that, I can't see anyone ordering with the 18s although they look OK, better than the 18s on the E46 I reckon.

I know of some wheels you might like, I'll get a pic up of the later on today.

Forgot - there were some pics on M3post of Silverstone, did you catch them? It looked amazing [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Test drive at 4pm today. 8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

These are the 19" wheels I was talking about, they look [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice, but too similar to the current model RS4 rims.


----------

